# A little good news to start the day!



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Colo. bar owner says he found smoking ban loophole | GJSentinel.com

:smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha, thats awesome. good to see someone out there still "fighting"


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

My brother lives in Colorado and he said that their per stick state cigar tax is something like 100% of MSRP. So if a sticks MSRP is $8 he has to pay $16.00 for the privilege. If that is true it is just downright unconstitutional.:frusty:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> My brother lives in Colorado and he said that their per stick state cigar tax is something like 100% of MSRP. So if a sticks MSRP is $8 he has to pay $16.00 for the privilege. If that is true it is just downright unconstitutional.:frusty:


 I've not checked the actual per stick tax rate, so I don't know for sure. We've only got 1 B&M around here and their sticks hover pretty close to msrp...I'm sure that some of the dem-heavy counties over on the east slope really pile it on, though...and our wonderful twitch Gov. just signed on to taxation of internet purchases, which really frosts my cookies...they will not give the common guy any kind of a break anymore...they spend-we pay...they legislate, they regulate - we lose our businesses and jobs :moony: ...I'm done with those jackasses!

Sorry about the rant.


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what I like to hear! :smokin:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

That's awesome. It's good to see businesses standing up to the ban.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good for him although I wonder how long it will take for the brilliant policitians to close that loophole.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like more B&M's on the Horizon! *lol*


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Great story!

"I'm from the government, I'm here to help." NOT!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Colo. bar owner says he found smoking ban loophole | GJSentinel.com
> 
> :smoke:


That's great news enough is enough!
When government puts all these people out of business with their bans.
I wonder who is going to pay the taxes that support their extravagant spending.hone::tape2::dunno:


----------

